# In search of C59 Europcar



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a Europcar black/green C59, seem to be in short supply now. 
52 sloping or 56 traditional. 
Help appreciated, thanks. 
Rob


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

I think these guys hoarded them all  

View attachment 274314


----------



## Giusto (Jan 24, 2013)

If I were you I'd try to hunt one from ebay. Colnago stockists in Italy might have this frame but they do not tend to ship outside Italy.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

I cant help but think there is a whole stash somewhere in France or Italy.

Ebay it is.

Thanks.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

How about these guys?
Colnago C59 Italia Europcar (GDLM) Frame - 700


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks, but I Tried them, they have no stock despite what the web site says.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Not available to order any more from factory apparently.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

cathyandrob said:


> Thanks, but I Tried them, they have no stock despite what the web site says.


That sucks. I couldn't find any others anywhere else either.


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

There's one for sale on Troc-Vélo, 52 sloping. Only done 200km according to the description. I would post the link but my post count isn't high enough.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks I will give it a go.


----------

